# This is where I'm at



## gwr (29 Jul 2018)

This is the stage I'm at,this will have a flat roof with 225x50 joists at 400 centres and firing pieces on top which is slightly less than recommended on the strada tables but there is an inner skin to be built around the inside to reduce interior footprint to just under 30m3. Im swaying towards grp rather than edpm as there is lots of seaguls about and they pecked through my old shed felt on a few occasions. What's the thoughts on this.


----------



## AndyT (31 Jul 2018)

We've got a bit of flat roof at the top of the house, which we had re-covered with EPDM, over 20 years ago.
It's still in great condition, despite plenty of urban seagulls, magpies, crows etc. And 20 years of direct sun/snow, and the rest. I can't remember what it cost but it was well worth it.


----------



## gwr (31 Jul 2018)

Thanks for your response Andy that's good to know. I have seen that if I was to go with Grp I would have to have an expansion joint but not required for edpm for obvious reasons. from the pricing I've done there in not much difference between grp and good quality edpm I'm maybe over thinking this.

What fall would be recommended for a flat roof 5.5 M to gutter.


----------



## Jonzjob (7 Aug 2018)

I have just had a look at an EPDM web site and it does look good stuff. I hadn't heard of it before.

It's worth a look http://www.epdmroofs.org/what-is-epdm/epdm-in-the-field


----------



## martin.a.ball (7 Aug 2018)

http://www.permaroof.co.uk/ comes up quite regularly on this forum, I'm considering using them for my own project.

Martin


----------



## MikeG. (7 Aug 2018)

gwr":3h61j61t said:


> Thanks for your response Andy that's good to know. I have seen that if I was to go with Grp I would have to have an expansion joint but not required for edpm for obvious reasons. from the pricing I've done there in not much difference between grp and good quality edpm I'm maybe over thinking this.
> 
> What fall would be recommended for a flat roof 5.5 M to gutter.



EPDM is cheaper and way better than fibreglass. It is a brilliant product.

Falls for a flat roof are usually 1 in 60 to 1 in 80, so a fall of 70 to 90mm over 5.5m.


----------



## Jamesc (7 Aug 2018)

I have used these people Rubber4roofs for my sons shed. It seemed good quality and was easy to fit. 
May be worth a look

James


----------



## Marineboy (7 Aug 2018)

Yes, I’ve used that product and that company. Both excellent. No more felt roofing for me.


----------



## Jonzjob (7 Aug 2018)

Does it only come in black and white??


----------



## large red (29 Aug 2018)

GRP is an excellent roof system, huge range of colours, very hard wearing.


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Aug 2018)

I'm pleased to hear that Red because we are just buying a bungalow with an extention that has a GRP roof on it! 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## MikeG. (30 Aug 2018)

large red":1bag7p62 said:


> GRP is an excellent roof system, huge range of colours, very hard wearing.



Only in certain circumstances. Rooves expand and contract with changes in temperature. GRP does not do this well, and will eventually fail if such movement is restricted by chimneys, abutments etc. A simple unbroken unrestricted square roof in GRP can last a long time, but I would be extremely cautious of a GRP roof in any other circumstance.


----------

